# After Work Trip made Good.



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

After work this afternoon, I went out to the pier. Wasn’t much going on and there was almost no one on the pier fishing, but a few sightseers here and there. 

I took an eight pound spinning rod with a pompano jig tied on and hoped to see something making its way down the beach and get a shot at it. I waited and waited and waited and waited and waited and after seeing almost nothing, I decided to walk further out and see what was going on out there. As I got closer to the end I started seeing bait schools and more promising water. Once at the end I noticed there were plenty of small cigar minnow and a couple of other anglers at the end hoping for a kingfish. 

After watching a lady catch several cigar minnows, I asked her could I borrow her gold hook rig and catch some to go in the small ice chest I brought with me, she obliged. I practically filled the small ice chest up, at times bringing 4 cigs up at the time. 

After paying my due thanks to the sweet lady I made my way back toward the beach and stopped along the way to see if I could tip my Pompano Jig with a really small cigar minnow and bounce it along the bottom and persuade a Flounder to eat it. Game On. 

I tipped the Pompano Jig with a small cigar minnow and pitched it along side the pier pilings and allowed it to sink. Once the jig with cigar minnow rider made it to the bottom I started a very light bounce along the way beside the pier. I didn’t make it to the next light before I felt the jig stop. I didn’t feel a tap or any other sign of a bite, the jig just stopped and seemed to be no longer free to move. I pointed the rod toward the water and reeled in any slack there was and set the hook coming tight on something nice. After a short but strong fight the fish showed itself and Flounder it was and into the box it went. Not much further along I got another and finished my dinner plans. The two fish were both good fish. One weighed right at 3lbs and the other weighed just short of 3. 



What a great way to finish a day.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

nice !! ugly fish but sure is tasty


----------



## grassbed hunter (Apr 6, 2008)

did u see any black snapper while u were there


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

That is amazing! Do you ever get skunked? Patience is what its all about.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Way to go Curtis! It has been super dead out there..No kings or anything in weeks..Glad to hear about the Cigs...We have caught the occaisonal Flounder and got into the mullet good the other day..Sounds like a fun afternoon brotha!


----------



## bottomfeeder (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice flatties!!!:notworthy:


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice flatties


----------



## Tkiller (Jan 15, 2009)

nice flatties!!! which pier was this?


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm Sorry. 

The Pier was/is the County Pier in Panama City Beach.


----------

